# Trouble With Fftw



## scacinto (May 31, 2005)

Hi,
     First, thanks for the service you guys provide.  I've been spending hours on the net trying to find something helpful and have just about run out of steam.  This is great.  My experience level is about middle of the road.  I'm just getting into the Unix aspect of building things that don't come with one-click installers.  Therefore, i suppose a little more info is better than a little less. 

I have a dual 2.5 G5.  I am running OS 10.4.1.  

I am attempting to configure fftw for the purpose of getting LADSPA plugins up and running so I can use them in conjunction with a multi-media app called Pure Data by Miller Pucket.

My problem is that I have not yet been able to successfully build fftw.  I've added a series of options to the standard ./configure which have gotten me further, but always get an error at the end.  
I'm using the following configure command --

 ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --enable-fma --enable-threads

--after which --  

make (of course) 

-- the output of which, shows the errors listed.

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [bench] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2

--after this, the make stops.

there are no errors that I can see in the make file, and the only one that seems of consequence in the configure output is -- 

configure: WARNING: *** Couldn't find f77 compiler; switching to --disable-fortran.
checking how to get verbose linking output from ... configure: WARNING: compilation failed


-- and there I sit.


I find it hard to believe I'm the only one experiencing this problem, but there's not a lot out there on this.  Also, the people at fftw didn't write me back.  Not very pleasant.  

Anyway, thanks in advance for your help.  I look forword to hearing from you.

-Scott


----------



## spb (May 31, 2005)

You've probably checked this already, but it's worth asking here anyhow...

Is f77 installed in /sw/bin ?

Is  /sw/bin in your $PATH ?


----------



## scacinto (May 31, 2005)

Hi,
   actually, the message that was moved to the forum to be posted isn't quite up to date.  (it was one of those, stale for 3 days and moved things)  I was trying to compile the wrong thing.... In that for OSX, they recommend fftw-fma.  I'm not sure what the difference is, but I actually did get this to build... oddly enough, without f77 in my /sw/bin.  --curious.  Anyway, I'm using the new GCC release which has the latest fortran compiler, etc.. And though I did get fftw3-fma to build, I'm still getting an error from the LADSPA plugins which I'm trying to build (again, this finds the fortran 77 compiler).  The message is this 

checking for fftw3f >= 3.0... checking for fftw_one in -lsfftw... no
checking for fftw_one in -lfftw... no
configure: error: Could not find working FFTW library (http://www.fftw.org/). If you have
installed FFTW3 check that you used the right build options, see the README.


--I guess there are a bunch of things which could be wrong, but 2 leap to mind.  1, fftw3-fma did not, in fact, build correctly, or that 2, something in the config file isn't looking in the right place. ???

again, appreciate any help with this.  I've found some info online, typically in old forum texts from the early "noughts".  

thanks again


----------



## coogsteve (May 31, 2005)

scacinto,

The easiest way to set it up, IMHO, is to use Fink and Fink Commander.  The Fink project is setup to give Mac guys access to the open source tools with a click or two.    
http://fink.sourceforge.net/ is the site.

I've installed a lot of tools using Fink and they work great (only a few problems here and there), including fftw.


----------



## scacinto (May 31, 2005)

Hi,
    thanks, but I've installed fink, and cannot get fink commander/fink to build it (fftw).  I get errors and then it quits out without installing (configuring).  If you have any suggestions as far as how to better configure Fink Commander, I'm definitely willing to try again, but there is a nasty downward spiral which occurs trying to get things that don't work to build things that don't work... pretty soon you're 3 programs away from what you were originally working on and none work....

still, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Viro (Jun 1, 2005)

scacinto said:
			
		

> Hi,
> actually, the message that was moved to the forum to be posted isn't quite up to date.  (it was one of those, stale for 3 days and moved things)  I was trying to compile the wrong thing.... In that for OSX, they recommend fftw-fma.  I'm not sure what the difference is, but I actually did get this to build... oddly enough, without f77 in my /sw/bin.  --curious.  Anyway, I'm using the new GCC release which has the latest fortran compiler, etc.. And though I did get fftw3-fma to build, I'm still getting an error from the LADSPA plugins which I'm trying to build (again, this finds the fortran 77 compiler).  The message is this
> 
> checking for fftw3f >= 3.0... checking for fftw_one in -lsfftw... no
> ...



It isn't clear from your message whether you actually _installed_ fftw.  After compilation succeeds, you need to perform a "sudo make install" in the same directory where you ran ./configure. That will install fftw in /usr (personally, a bad idea since your own libraries should go in /usr/local) and other programs should be able to use fftw now.

When configuring your plugins, you may have to indicate where fftw is installed. Thus you may need to add options like --with-fftw=/usr/lib or something similar. Check the config help.


----------



## scacinto (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, 
    I did perform the  sudo make install prior to this time.  I guess at this point I'm simply trying to figure out why A) the install did not place the fftw libraries where they could be seen, and/or B) why the plugins cannot find them.  I'll check the config help.


----------



## coogsteve (Jun 4, 2005)

if not . . .
Fink Commander will default install everything under /sw/
I know, that's not a typical location, but that's were it goes.  If you add it to your path you should be okay.

If you are having trouble getting Fink and Fink Commander up and running, check the versions of the tools you're downloading. They maintain versions of both tools for all the flavors of OS X all the way back to 10.1, so you may have grabbed the wrong one for your OS distribution.  And be sure you have the most current Developer Tools installed (for your OS dist. of course).  Fink needs gcc and maybe the x11 libs for the fftw install.

Let me know how it goes,
Steve


----------



## scacinto (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, Steve,
     I actually did get Fink up and running, but not really because of anything i did.  Apparently, it just decided to work when I switched to 10.4 from 10.3.... which really shouldn:t have happened at all, unless of course, there were dev tools that i was missing or were out of date that were updated or added with the new OS.  Also, I managed to finally build fftw-fma, which probably enabled me to get the LADSPA plugins through Fink, which could not configure them previously.  (I tried to configure the ladspa cmt plugins through Fink over at the school on a G4 running OS 10.3.9, and they would not build.)  curious.  anyway, so I:ve gotten the ladspa cmt library to build, in /sw/ as you pointed out, but was unable to build the swh plugins.  The code for them is just really bad, and very linux specific.  I managed to solve a few problems by hard wiring 1s and 0s into the Makefile, but there were so many problems I gave up.  It:s unfortunate that, at least with a lot of the open source music software, there really is not a lot of support for Darwin.  I:ve encountered that with Pure Data as well, in that many of the externals written for the program cannot be build in Darwin even though they are supposedly "Cross platform".  Anyway, I:m in the process now, of attempting to find anyone who has been able to hot wire the Make file for a PD external called Plugin~ to configure in Darwin.  So far, no luck.  (doesn:t help that the author cannot be contacted)  I have a number of posts out there on PD specific forums, so we:ll hope we come up with something.  
     So, thanks for all your help, guys, and I:ll keep you appraised of the situation should there be any revelations.


thanks gain

-Scott


----------



## coogsteve (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your problems.  I use fftw a lot in my work, but indirectry through python2.3.  All the packages and libs installed via Fink, with very few headaches.

There is another ports tool that I've used from time to time, http://darwinports.org .  When you feel up to it, take a look.


----------

